# الى اطباء الأسنان في فلسطين



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يوليو 2006)

يمر شعبنا في فلسطين بهجمة شرشة من قبل المحتل . وان لضرب محطات الكهرباء له مدلول لأيقاف

الحياة في هذا البلد العظيم الصابر . لذا انصح أطباء ألأسنان مايلي لأنجاز اعمالهم اذا تعذر العمل بسبب

انقطاع التيار الكهربائي .

1- استخدام بطارية 12 فولت لأدارة القبضة البطيئة Micro Motor .

2- استخدام اسطوانة اوكسجين بدلأ من الهواء المضغوط لأستخدامه لألة الحفر السريع 

High Speed handpiece

3- Head Light لأجل الفحص والتشخيص تعمل ببطارية جافة .

وبألتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على النصيحة أخي الحبيب شكري

فعلا الحياة أصبحت لا تطاق عندنا فالكهرباء لا تأتي أكثر من 6 ساعات فقط يوميا وبعض الأيام لا تأتي

والماء أصبحنا نرى الويلات حتى نحصل عليه

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يوليو 2006)

الى الأخوة المهندسين والفنين والأعضاء كافة .

ان يدعموأ شعبنا في فلسطين كل حسب امكانيته ومن موقعه وبالطريقة التي يراها مناسبه 

لأجل التضامن .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد قوجاق (9 ديسمبر 2007)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا


----------



## casper_13_96 (24 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهاجر (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اشكر لكم دعمكم لأخوانكم في غزة

تم اضافة الموضوع ألى موضوع الدعم العام ... انظروا الرابط

الدعم لأخواننا في غزة - روابط من جميع اقسام الملتقى 

تم ايضاً تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## صناعة المعمار (26 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله بكم


----------



## د م خالد معلا (26 يناير 2008)

بوركت اخي الكريم 
افكار ناححه جدا


----------



## رياض450 (8 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم , لكن يوجداجهزة تحويل التيار الكهربائى المستمر الى متردد وتحويل من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت يمكن الاستفادة منها


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 فبراير 2008)

رياض450 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم , لكن يوجداجهزة تحويل التيار الكهربائى المستمر الى متردد وتحويل من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت يمكن الاستفادة منها



اخي الفاضل .

تحية طيبة .

ما تفضلت به في حالة وجود كهرباء .

اما اذا لايوجد كهرباء طرحنا البديل لديمومة العلاج .

شكرا جزيلا لمرورك الكريم .

البغدادي:56:


----------



## اللقلق (27 فبراير 2008)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في غزة وفي كل مكان ...

جزاك الله خير اخوي البغدادي على حرصك ...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم وردكم واطرائكم .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## abu atta (28 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخى العزيز وكذلك الاخوة المشرفين علىالمنتدى 
فاسطين /غزة


----------

